# How high are you running your pellet stove in this frigid weather



## vinny11950 (Dec 29, 2017)

My Enviro M55 FS stove has 5 levels of heat, with 5 being the highest, and with this cold weather the stove is constantly running at levels 3 and 4, using about 2 pellet bags a day.  This is to heat a 1,300 sq ranch with moderate insulation.

The living room where the stove is stays around 72 degrees while the bedrooms in the back keep at 66, with a corner door frame fan moving the heat around.  Not bad.

I hope the electricity doesn't go out.


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 29, 2017)

My stove is on heat level 1  but spending most of the time on modulate just idling along keeping the house at 75/76 deg. the 2 bedrooms furthest from the stove room are 2 deg. cooler then the stove room. I'm burning Ironstone pellets at a bag a day heating 1250 sq. ft rancher


----------



## Mt Bob (Dec 29, 2017)

No heat level,on thermostat,the Harman.Been cold here,1 to 1.5 bags a day(24 hrs).When gets below -10,I fire up the integra,in basement,makes for warm floors,because I can,lol.


----------



## zrock (Dec 29, 2017)

Out of 5 heat levels I'm running between 2 and 3. Sitting at about-20 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## jzm2cc (Dec 29, 2017)

St Croix has 5 heat settings.  Runs off thermostat so idles at #1, and #4 when thermostat calls for more heat.  Was using a max setting of 2 until this week's cold weather came in.


----------



## Icemanxxxv (Dec 29, 2017)

Running my Accentra in room temp mode for a comfortable 72 degrees. 2180 sq ft reverse story and a half. Upstairs bedrooms are nice and warm. Churning through 2 bags in 24 hours. Local temps are supposed to plummet tomorrow night to below zero. We have been in the low teens to a balmy 30 today. Might switch to stove temp and see how that works out tomorrow? Used 40% less energy then last December when we didn’t have the stove. Don’t care what the cost off set is we are more  comfortable and not paying KCP&L to wear a sweat jacket in my house is worth the cost of pellets and maintenance.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## railfanron (Dec 29, 2017)

Running my P43 at room temp manual on a digital thermostat set at 73 degrees. Stove settings are feed rate= 4 Fan= high and stove temp set at 80. When it gets above 20 I change to room temp auto. Everything else stays the same until shoulder season the I drop to 71 degrees.
Ron


----------



## zrock (Dec 29, 2017)

Icemanxxxv said:


> Running my Accentra in room temp mode for a comfortable 72 degrees. 2180 sq ft reverse story and a half. Upstairs bedrooms are nice and warm. Churning through 2 bags in 24 hours. Local temps are supposed to plummet tomorrow night to below zero. We have been in the low teens to a balmy 30 today. Might switch to stove temp and see how that works out tomorrow? Used 40% less energy then last December when we didn’t have the stove. Don’t care what the cost off set is we are more  comfortable and not paying KCP&L to wear a sweat jacket in my house is worth the cost of pellets and maintenance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I hear u their. I have saved about the same on my hydro bill so far over last year and it was no ware near this cold last year. Be interested to see the savings on my gas bill 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## doghouse (Dec 30, 2017)

bob bare said:


> No heat level,on thermostat,the Harman.Been cold here,1 to 1.5 bags a day(24 hrs).When gets below -10,I fire up the integra,in basement,makes for warm floors,because I can,lol.



Nothing like having more than one stove!


----------



## bogieb (Dec 30, 2017)

Basement stove is running off of its temp probe, Auto and at 73. Feed rate is 3 (I've got small pellets in there). It has not shut down for a while. Ramps up a bit sometimes then goes back to a low burn but stays going because it never gets to the temp that would signal it to shut down all the way (concrete floor and cinder block walls just behind probe). If I ever finish off that portion of the floor and cover the cinder block walls (which would require relocation of stove because of clearances), then it would probably shut down at some point. Like others, I like the warm floor, some of the heat comes up the stairs and some of the heat leaks out to the garage so it has only gotten down to 29 out there.

Main floor stove is set to a thermostat in the middle of the house. Since we haven't had excessive winds it has done fine so far and shuts down for an hour or so between burns. If it were really windy I would have to turn it to manual.

I'm going thru about 3 bags between the two stoves. Lowest temp so far has ben -10 with highs the last couple of days in single digits. Next week looking at negative double digits for lows and won't see above 20 for quite some time according to the weather guessers.


----------



## FirepotPete (Dec 30, 2017)

bogieb said:


> Basement stove is running off of its temp probe, Auto and at 73. Feed rate is 3 (I've got small pellets in there). It has not shut down for a while. Ramps up a bit sometimes then goes back to a low burn but stays going because it never gets to the temp that would signal it to shut down all the way (concrete floor and cinder block walls just behind probe). If I ever finish off that portion of the floor and cover the cinder block walls (which would require relocation of stove because of clearances), then it would probably shut down at some point. Like others, I like the warm floor, some of the heat comes up the stairs and some of the heat leaks out to the garage so it has only gotten down to 29 out there.
> 
> Main floor stove is set to a thermostat in the middle of the house. Since we haven't had excessive winds it has done fine so far and shuts down for an hour or so between burns. If it were really windy I would have to turn it to manual.
> 
> ...


----------



## SESZOO (Dec 30, 2017)

....3/4 to full blast  , and not quite  2 bags a day  ,.. -19 here this morning


----------



## P51mustang (Dec 30, 2017)

I have my Harman P61A in Room Temp. manual mode at a feed rate of three and heat setting at 70 degrees.  I have a 1800 square ft. ranch style house with a few additions and lots of windows in the living room area.  My P61A keeps the house at about 70 plus in the living room where the stove is and 68-70 in the rest of the house. 

I live in upstate, NY just south of Watertown and East of Lake Ontario in Lewis County.  We've had very cold temps. since last weekend and we got about 5 ft. of snow over the course of Christmas weekend.  We had 32 degrees BELOW zero one night/morning this past week and 25 degrees BELOW zero Thursday night.  Daytime highs have been between zero and 10 degrees this week...In these temps. I burn about 2 bags per day.  Also, I run my oil fired hot water boiler with baseboard heat a few times per day so as to avoid the pipes from freezing but the pellet stove is my primary heat source and runs 24/7 once winter arrives here in the "North Country."  Which is usually about mid November if not sooner.

I burn Empire brand hardwood pellets manufactured locally in Lafargeville, NY.  I consider them a mid-level brand pellet in terms of quality and price.  They're actually the oldest pellet manufacturer in New York State and I've been burning them for about 15 years now.


----------



## Washed-Up (Dec 30, 2017)

P61-2 at 3/60f stove temp mode 1000 sq ft mobile home. Keeping the house at 68-70f...really liking this new to me stove
-27c -17f


----------



## vinny11950 (Dec 30, 2017)

P51mustang said:


> We had 32 degrees BELOW zero one night/morning this past week and 25 degrees BELOW zero Thursday night. Daytime highs have been between zero and 10 degrees this week.



Wow, that sounds cold.


----------



## P51mustang (Dec 30, 2017)

vinny11950 said:


> Wow, that sounds cold.



We set two new record lows this week.  -32 Wednesday night and -23 Thursday night....These temps. are not at all uncommon in winter, but not typically this early.  January and February usually....

I also got over five feet of lake effect snow from Saturday until Christmas day.....This is very common as the North Country where I live is basically right off of Lake Ontario with the Tug Hill Plateau in between.  When cold air comes across the open waters of Lake Ontario (or any of the Great Lakes ) and then hits the slightly above elevation of the plateau, it dumps copious amounts of snow.  It's why Watertown, Syracuse, and Buffalo get so much snow in a typical winter.  Erie, PA too as they get the lake effect off Lake Erie.....We get it off Lake Ontario.....The one good thing is that typically lake effect snow is quite lite in weight as compared to snow in say, a Northeaster or clipper snow event.


----------



## thatguy69 (Dec 30, 2017)

Running my p61 in stove temp mode around 3. Keeps my 1100 Sq ft ranch around 73 degrees and I use a little over a bag a day as long as it's not blowing hard outside. It's hasn't gotten over 10 degrees here in over a week and has been averaging -5 degrees at night. It is such a huge relief having a reliable pellet stove to count on, so sick of the Vogelzang I had for 3 years. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonyray (Dec 30, 2017)

had been running in room/auto 24/7.....keeps a steady 74 downstairs..
tried room/manual but blower shuts off for long periods sending heat out the exhaust.
room auto squeezes every last bit of heat from the stove even at "simmering"..
feed rate #3 .. my pellets are very small so hense the feed rate.Ezblaze super premiums.
Anyways,
just for a difference., put it on stove or constant heat the other nite with same settings..
house temps by morning dropped to 70 degrees... stove has been cleaned regularly.
exspected more from the stove mode at same settings..might have needed to bump up the feed to 4.
.. no biggie..


----------



## RKBAGUY (Dec 30, 2017)

bob bare said:


> No heat level,on thermostat,the Harman.Been cold here,1 to 1.5 bags a day(24 hrs).When gets below -10,I fire up the integra,in basement,makes for warm floors,because I can,lol.


LOL. So, after buying and installing the P35i, I've come to realize how much heat that damned Integra puts out. Crikey! 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tails1 (Dec 30, 2017)

Running my englander in on/off mode with thermostat. Pellet stove on main floor. Trying to idle that stove fouls the burn pot and wastes pellets. I use about a bag in two days. Starting using wood stove in basement anytime I am home so pellet stove only runs at night once the wood stove goes out. I use about a bag in three days. Softwood Granulco pellets low ash and good heat. I've noticed that even with the wood stove running once it gets below -20 outside I will find the pellet stove will occasionally start up anyway. Keeps the temp in here at 74/75 where I like it.


----------



## bags (Dec 30, 2017)

Looks like everyone is getting hit with the cold and nasty frigid weather. It has been ugly here as well but not as cold as some of you all. I've been running the P68up until last night on room temp auto, fan on high, and set at around 74. It is running now and starting to shut down.

I fired the Woodmaster last night so the stove didn't run all night but kicked on this morning about 10:30 because I didn't feel like going out in the cold and loading wood. I got back out not long ago and loaded it up and it's off and running so I am now watching the 68 simmer down and it will rest awhile.

Planning on getting the OWB blazing hot and developing a long lasting bed of coals. That means feeding the pig a bunch of wood for awhile. I plan to run it for awhile since it is so cold and will stay cold. Plus I need to replace my fire door rope on the 68 and it's due for a monthly clean. I'll let the Woodmaster do its thing and get some exercise. I don't think I've ran it for the last two winters because they were more on the mild side.

This all said, I now know why I like my pellet stove so much. And I haven't even had to mess with wood other than throwing some in a wheel barrow and then tossing it in. I have a bunch stacked inside my barn ready to go and still didn't want to get out there this morning....


----------



## beardedbbq (Dec 30, 2017)

Out of 5 settings on the Kozi Baywin we're running at about 3 at night when we go to bed and 2 during the day when everyone is up. Stove is in a 20'x20' living room with 16ft ceilings that opens up into a exposed loft. Heating three bedrooms up there also, baseboards are off up there. About once every 2 or 3 hours the baseboard heater in the kitchen has been kicking on for about 5 minutes then off. Need to figure a way to pull more warm air from the living room into the kitchen. 

We're currently -32C and tonight they are telling us between -37C to -39C with the windchill making it feel like -45C to -50C. This setup we're using about a bag of pellets a day and keeping the rooms at 21C at ease.


----------



## Hiskid (Dec 30, 2017)

Running my Serenity manually using 1-3. Stove is on a south side sun porch built on to my my 850 sq ft mobile home. Been below freezing here. Anywhere from 80-88 degrees being pulled in by a double window fan on the porch window. Pedestal fan blowing 70+ air back the  hallway to br's and bath. Furnace set at 72 comes on a few times during the night compared to coming on 2/3 times an hour. Going through 1-1-1/2 bags per day depending on the sun heat load. A happy and blessed chilly new year to all.


----------



## shtrdave (Dec 30, 2017)

P43 thermostat set at 72, still cook in here due to my addition of a humidifier which just pushes the cold floor level air around but seems to help with my breathing when I sleep. Only have about 1000 Sq fft to heat.


----------



## Icemanxxxv (Dec 30, 2017)

52i ran out of pellets while I was at work. House dropped to 68. BRRR! Restarted running in stove temp heat setting around 6 feed at 5 trying to re over the house back to 72. The. I’ll throttle it down a bit. It’s a balmy 6 degrees here in Smithville MO. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hot Foot (Dec 30, 2017)

Anywhere between heat level 6 and 9. It's going to be 7 here tonight in RI. My basement dwelling 25-PDV, is going to be slingin' some heat tonight.


----------



## bogieb (Dec 31, 2017)

Icemanxxxv said:


> 52i ran out of pellets while I was at work. House dropped to 68. BRRR! Restarted running in stove temp heat setting around 6 feed at 5 trying to re over the house back to 72. The. I’ll throttle it down a bit. It’s a balmy 6 degrees here in Smithville MO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Hu, I set the thermostat for the main floor stove at 69 so it doesn't start up until it hits 68. However, today is supposed to be windy, on top of the cold, so may be boosting that a degree or two.


----------



## bostonfan49 (Dec 31, 2017)

Fan speed on 4, Pellet feed on 1 for the first couple of hours, then back the fan down to 3 for the day/night...until we turn in. T-Stat set at 74-75. Outer rooms temps stay around 69-70. This past Wed-Sun 31st, overnight temps were -9,-2,-10,-6...tonight is supposed to be another-10. Daytime temps have averaged between 8-12. Have never run the stove on fan speed 5 and have permanently settled on feed 1 as the M55 just sends too many Pellets out...
Next week, Jan 5th/6th we’re looking at -4,-16 and -8,-16 for day and night....can’ wait  Bill


----------



## vinny11950 (Dec 31, 2017)

bostonfan49 said:


> Fan speed on 4, Pellet feed on 1 for the first couple of hours, then back the fan down to 3 for the day/night...until we turn in. T-Stat set at 74-75. Outer rooms temps stay around 69-70. This past Wed-Sun 31st, overnight temps were -9,-2,-10,-6...tonight is supposed to be another-10. Daytime temps have averaged between 8-12. Have never run the stove on fan speed 5 and have permanently settled on feed 1 as the M55 just sends too many Pellets out...
> Next week, Jan 5th/6th we’re looking at -4,-16 and -8,-16 for day and night....can’ wait  Bill



Next week is going to be brutal....


----------



## Shane1 (Dec 31, 2017)

With lignetics gold I was able to heat my first floor on 3 with my Englander. Regular lignetics or drycreek I'm at 5-6


----------



## Indiana (Jan 1, 2018)

It was 8 degrees this morning and My englander 10cpm jas been cranking on #8 of 9 for 3 days. Im able to maintain 68-70 during the day. By morning I'm at 62. Im going thru 2 bags a day.


----------



## Icemanxxxv (Jan 1, 2018)

Tweaked the stove settings last night. Not quite the results I was hoping to get. Woke up the house was 64. Outside air temp was -10. Working to recover the house right now. 

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete Zahria (Jan 1, 2018)

vinny11950 said:


> Next week is going to be brutal....


This morning was no picnic...   -10°

Dan


----------



## Icemanxxxv (Jan 1, 2018)

Pete Zahria said:


> This morning was no picnic...   -10°
> 
> Dan



I KNOW I'M WORKING THE FLIGHT LINE TODAY


----------



## P51mustang (Jan 1, 2018)

We had -29 degrees this morning here in "The North Country" area of upstate, NY.....Evidently we're going to get a couple days this week with highs in the low 20's and then back down into negative temps. for late week and weekend....


----------



## Hiskid (Jan 1, 2018)

Minus 10 here this Am in south central PA. Serenity on #3 keeping the South side LR and kitchen a 72. The 95+ propane furnace keeping the north side at 72. It comes on every half hour at these temps and runs for a few minutes keeps the br's and bath at 70. The whole north side is being hit with nw winds. The underside of the mobile got to 34. Almost hit the switch for the water line heat tape.


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 1, 2018)

Hello
It is currently 12 Deg Outside and the P61a-2 in our approx 2k sq ft split is heating the house comfortably.
The stove took over our center chimney with the Selkirk masonry kit that pulls in the fresh air around the liner. This way the stove is centered from side to side and also front to back with 2 registers cut into the living room and kitchen to pull up half of the heat coming out the front with a little ductwork.
The Big Blue Buderus boiler now has it’s own SS chimney behind the masonry one to keep it out of sight from the road.
The stove has the room probe extended up thru the wall in the living room for proper feedback
With the stove is in the basement and in room temp mode and the distribution fan above medium which also has a boost with an inline ductwork fan that helps to keep the living room and kitchen 72 Degs while the basement is 83 Degs while the bedrooms down the hall are 67 Degs to be comfortable for sleeping.
As the outside temp goes up or down, The stove automatically adjust for this temp, however sometimes we need to tweak it a tad but the dial remains around 72 Degs with the max feed rate just below 4.


----------



## Deromax (Jan 1, 2018)

They're forcasting -26F for the next night, but at my place I often got 4-5 degrees lower than that.  I think we'll shatter a new record!

Ravelli Monica goes between idle in the mid-day and level 2 out of 5 in the night, but the house is small and I use some electric baseboard in the basement and bathroom to supplement and even-out temp variation in the house.  House temp at 72F.


----------



## GeHmTS (Jan 1, 2018)

Running at 75F in room temp mode during the waking hours and 68F in the sleeping hours.  I have electrical heating running at 68F.  We're all nice and comfy.


----------



## vinny11950 (Jan 1, 2018)

GeHmTS said:


> I have electrical heating running at 68F



I have electric baseboard heaters too and try to use them as little as possible.  If the bedroom doors close at night then it kicks on because the stove heat can't travel.  Also I have a big electric baseboard heater in the basement set at 45 degrees to protect the water pipes.  But even in the coldest days it rarely gets under 45 down there (only half insulated).


----------



## tlc1976 (Jan 1, 2018)

Thankfully I finally used up the last of the Kirtlands on Christmas Day.  Got 3 tons of Pro Pellets for the rest of the season which should be more than enough.  According to periodic visual glimpses of the thermometer, it's been 0-20F and from heat range 1-5 I've been running 2 in the day and 3 at night.  Keeps it 75F at the stove, 70F at the middle of the house, and 66-68F at the back bedroom.  I like the peace of mind of the extra headroom as it will only get colder.  The Kirtlands I'd be running 4 maybe 5 right now.  The difference at the stove air vent is considerable, and they burn cleaner to boot.  I'm going through about 1.5 bags a day.


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello
It was almost -9 early this morning! Most schools have a 2 hr delay due to frost bite.
Stove kept the living room up to 64 while we were asleep!


----------



## Jhawknseattle (Jan 2, 2018)

Man I live in western Washington and feel all of a sudden tropical in the 30s. I'm able to shut mine off during the day while the kids are at school and me and the better half are working. I get home and it's usually low 60s in the house, put the stove on max till we go to bed and kick it over to the lowest setting over night, back to max for the kids in the morning then off.


----------



## EnglanderandHunstman (Jan 2, 2018)

sitting at 69 on my first floor, the hunstman wood stove in the basement is ripping some good ash and maple and the englander smart stove is cruising at manual mode setting 5.....17 outside here


----------



## ekehoe (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm starting to think more and more that there's something wrong with my stove. I'm mid-coast Maine with the temps in single digits and below for the past two weeks. My Hampton GC60 has been running full bore 5 out of 5 (comb fan at 5, feed trim at 1), and my house struggles to reach 65. One day last week it didn't reach 60.  I've been having issues with overflow, black soot on the window, and lazy flames...but I've been too cold to shut the damn thing down and do some work on it. Now we have this snow bomb about to hit, dammit. Well, if i lose power then I can clean it really deeply.


----------



## EnglanderandHunstman (Jan 2, 2018)

thats frustrating....have you started with the easy stuff first? see how she does after a deep cleaning and before you shut it down give all seals and gaskets a check with a lighter and see if there is any air sucking into the firebox specifically. im getting the pellet stove super clean before this storm and a bunch of wood in the basement for that stove. expecting to lose power


----------



## vinny11950 (Jan 2, 2018)

ekehoe said:


> I'm starting to think more and more that there's something wrong with my stove. I'm mid-coast Maine with the temps in single digits and below for the past two weeks. My Hampton GC60 has been running full bore 5 out of 5 (comb fan at 5, feed trim at 1), and my house struggles to reach 65. One day last week it didn't reach 60.  I've been having issues with overflow, black soot on the window, and lazy flames...but I've been too cold to shut the damn thing down and do some work on it. Now we have this snow bomb about to hit, dammit. Well, if i lose power then I can clean it really deeply.



Sounds like a congested stove.  Good luck.


----------



## ekehoe (Jan 3, 2018)

EnglanderandHunstman said:


> thats frustrating....have you started with the easy stuff first? see how she does after a deep cleaning and before you shut it down give all seals and gaskets a check with a lighter and see if there is any air sucking into the firebox specifically. im getting the pellet stove super clean before this storm and a bunch of wood in the basement for that stove. expecting to lose power



Part of the reason she hasn't had a good cleaning is the cold...I didn't want to lose all the warmth we've built up. When it's -10 overnight, you get a little worried. Should be warm enough today to clean it out, and I'm going to take a couple hours to do it. Yeah, I know we'll lose power, we do every storm and get it back kinda late too...island has a lot of trees that are fond of power lines. I have no backup heat, and the generator isn't working, so we're gonna be chilly.


----------



## ekehoe (Jan 3, 2018)

vinny11950 said:


> Sounds like a congested stove.  Good luck.



I'm getting this feeling more and more. A good deep clean will happen today since the temps will be in the upper 20's and warm finally.


----------



## alternativeheat (Jan 3, 2018)

As soon as I see single digits coming our way, or colder, I switch the P61a to Stove Temp Auto some place around level 4, feed rate 3-1/2 to 4 depending on pellet size. So right now it set at 4 temp and feed rate just under 4 by a line width and it's had been 11 outside ( it's warming up today for a day or two). But these settings up to near temp 5 allow me to stay at 2 bags per day and the oil heat to kick on 3-4 or so times in 24 hours and get some heat to some out rooms. Over night last night the heat did not kick on . It's a balancing act though because on oil heat the second floor can get too warm for sleeping. IF I run on the stove alone it goes into room temp mode feed rate 4 heat setting 75-80. Heating 1800 sq ft in a partially loose partially tight house. 

They really screwed our kitchen up when installing new cabinets, opened a wall behind them and didn't reiinsulate before installing the cabinets, cold air blows across the kitchen floor there for 5-6 ft of baseboard.. But when I run kerosene heat in my basement shop the floors are then warm. I've got to do something about that kitchen wall, thinking of cutting holes in the back of each cabinet and blowing in insulation, that might be better than before the install. And I can fill under them as well.


----------



## alternativeheat (Jan 3, 2018)

ekehoe said:


> Part of the reason she hasn't had a good cleaning is the cold...I didn't want to lose all the warmth we've built up. When it's -10 overnight, you get a little worried. Should be warm enough today to clean it out, and I'm going to take a couple hours to do it. Yeah, I know we'll lose power, we do every storm and get it back kinda late too...island has a lot of trees that are fond of power lines. I have no backup heat, and the generator isn't working, so we're gonna be chilly.


Kerosene, the convection heaters make no smell at all except on shut down and not a lot then, just make sure you get enough air, keep it out of your bedroom. I have a Dynaglo RMC 95 c6.  23,000 btu is way better than none. The new c8 suffix one is 23,800 btu. HD used to sell them, I ordered mine from Amazon.

We are getting that storm here, talking about 65-70 MPH winds. I hate that crap and we have a working generator. My gen runs a good part of the house to include the oil heat and gas hot water heater. Ya we have a fun two days coming up in this NE area. Re check the snow blower today, get some extra gas for the gen and blower, kerosene for basement heat, chainsaw gas.


----------



## jerrieric (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm running on 3 but it automatically goes to it's lowest setting when it reaches the set temp of 72


----------



## tlc1976 (Jan 3, 2018)

Doesn't take long to clean mine.  Half hour maybe.  I have an exhaust override switch, so I open the exhaust damper full and keep the blower running full speed.  Cools it off much faster especially the burn pot.  Also sucks most of the ash and dust outside rather than billowing into the house.  I can remove the pot and scrape it while the door glass, other parts, and ash finish cooling.  Then do the door glass and vacuum.  Then vacuum under the side covers if needed, those take just a few minutes.  If needed, now the outside pipe is just lukewarm, and is actually kind of nice brushing it while the blower kicks out warm air on my hands, it also blows out the ash I knock loose.  Then restart the stove while putting things away.  I try to time everything to get done as fast as possible.  Afterwards take a snow shovel and push the pile of ash elsewhere.  Done.

I don't lose any temps I can't recover.  Even a refrigerator has to periodically run a heater on the coils to keep them from icing up.


----------



## alternativeheat (Jan 3, 2018)

To me what's the big deal if it takes two hours ( can't imagine what someone is doing to take that long but still if) and the central heat comes on for half hour. I can clean my P61 in about ten-fifteen minutes, I never wait for full shut down to get started either. They are very easy stoves to clean. I clean the venting twice a season, beginning and mid way through,that takes 20-30 minutes and I do it as a separate operation from regular cleanings.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Jan 3, 2018)

Icemanxxxv said:


> I KNOW I'M WORKING THE FLIGHT LINE TODAY


Did it.
Hated it.

Dan


----------



## vinny11950 (Jan 4, 2018)

There has been a run on pellets in the HDs around me because they are all sold out.


----------



## EnglanderandHunstman (Jan 4, 2018)

same in RI. tried to pick up some fireside ultra but theyre out for now. went to lowes to get the green supreme stuff. ive noticed that green supreme burns cooler than the fireside ultra. both produce a ton of ash


----------



## vinny11950 (Jan 4, 2018)

EnglanderandHunstman said:


> same in RI. tried to pick up some fireside ultra but theyre out for now. went to lowes to get the green supreme stuff. ive noticed that green supreme burns cooler than the fireside ultra. both produce a ton of ash



Same here - I got 2 tons of Green Supremes, 1 ton of Green Teams, and 54 bags of shoulder pellet Stove Chows.  They are all ashy, but the Chows and Green Teams make some nice heat.  Clinkers galore.


----------



## EnglanderandHunstman (Jan 4, 2018)

do you notice any difference from the green supremes and the green teams?


----------



## vinny11950 (Jan 4, 2018)

EnglanderandHunstman said:


> do you notice any difference from the green supremes and the green teams?



I think the Green Teams burn cleaner but I haven't burnt them much yet.  They are more expensive and give decent heat.  Put comparing price and heat output, I would go with the Chows; they burn dirtier but have nice heat.


----------



## jerrieric (Jan 4, 2018)

I buy my pellets in April when the box stores want to unload them. Usually can get them for 180-190 a ton. I buy 4-6 ton and stack in basement. So far this season I have burnt 1 ton since Nov and I run 24/7 with my new ravelli rv100c. I think it burns less pellets then my precious stoves because when it reaches thermostat 72 it atomically goes to it's lowest setting. I find the fireside pellets to be ashy. Bus I refuse to pay 250-260 a ton just to maybe get lower ash. Only have to clean stove every 3-5 days. Depends on my mood.


----------



## EnglanderandHunstman (Jan 4, 2018)

how do you find the pellets do after sitting in a basement through the summer? im assuming they suck up some humidity


----------



## jerrieric (Jan 4, 2018)

Live in Maine no humidify in basement


----------



## bogieb (Jan 4, 2018)

EnglanderandHunstman said:


> how do you find the pellets do after sitting in a basement through the summer? im assuming they suck up some humidity



I have a damp basement and damp garage where I store pellets. I don't have any problems with them sucking up any humidity. I keep them on a pallet and have a piece of plywood (or the waxed heavy paper that the supplier puts between the pallet and the bags) on top of that before stacking the bags.


----------



## Tonyray (Jan 4, 2018)

bogieb said:


> I have a damp basement and damp garage where I store pellets. I don't have any problems with them sucking up any humidity. I keep them on a pallet and have a piece of plywood (or the waxed heavy paper that the supplier puts between the pallet and the bags) on top of that before stacking the bags.


same here..
keep at least 4 tons on pallets and covered with same plastic.
buythem in the spring..Also damp but here we call it a cellar if it's just a storage area..


----------



## Tails1 (Jan 4, 2018)

Terrible winds here and very cold, pellet stove earning it's keep this year plus using wood stove much more. Today I have both going as with this wind I was using more pellets.


----------



## EnglanderandHunstman (Jan 4, 2018)

thanks for the info on keeping them dry. i think ill do the same this spring and load up.....blizzard conditions in Rhode Island right now, wood stove is going in the basement but mainly as a back up if we lose power. new pellet stove is earning its keep already on the main level keeping us at a tick under 70 on a mid level setting


----------



## GeHmTS (Jan 4, 2018)

I had a snow day today and running fully open at the highest temperature possible.  Current temp in the house is 81F and loving it!


----------



## vinny11950 (Jan 4, 2018)

GeHmTS said:


> 81F and loving it!



That's just showing off.


----------



## GeHmTS (Jan 4, 2018)

What else to do on a day like today


----------



## alternativeheat (Jan 4, 2018)

EnglanderandHunstman said:


> thanks for the info on keeping them dry. i think ill do the same this spring and load up.....blizzard conditions in Rhode Island right now, wood stove is going in the basement but mainly as a back up if we lose power. new pellet stove is earning its keep already on the main level keeping us at a tick under 70 on a mid level setting


You might want to look closer at that wood stove idea and see what the venting is going to cost you. For me ya buy a TSC air tight pellet stove on sale cheap enough but the venting to go up as high as I need to clear everything needed would be over $2000. So I'll stick with my little kerosene heater in the basement for now. I'm pretty sure my generator will run a pellet stove though, I just havn't tried it since the central oil heat is on the generator anyway.


----------



## EnglanderandHunstman (Jan 4, 2018)

You lost me on that post. I have a wood burning stove that is flued into my masonry chimney in my basement. I also have a pellet stove flued out my living room wall via pellet pipe.


----------



## Rgerek (Jan 4, 2018)

Us Stove 8500, running a thermostat keeping the house at 78, setting 1 feed rate with a 1.5 inch damper is .25lb and hour, settings for feed rate 5 is 2.4lb per hour keeps a 1800sqf ranch nice and toasty


----------



## alternativeheat (Jan 5, 2018)

EnglanderandHunstman said:


> You lost me on that post. I have a wood burning stove that is flued into my masonry chimney in my basement. I also have a pellet stove flued out my living room wall via pellet pipe.


Yes I read your post to quickly and didn't realize you had the wood stove already but thought you were considering one. Sorry for the confusion !


----------



## vinny11950 (Jan 6, 2018)

Been keeping the house warm easily at level 3 of 5 burning Stove Chows.  This afternoon I threw in a bag of Green Supremes and the house slowly cooled on level 3.  Had to bump it up to level 4.


----------



## tlc1976 (Jan 6, 2018)

I bumped mine all the way up to 5 last night.  Coldest night so far -25F.  I was a little concerned with as hot as the Pro Pellets burn, and how the manual says the stove may trip the thermodisc if running at 5 for extended periods.  But no problem.


----------



## EnglanderandHunstman (Jan 6, 2018)

i just burned the last bag of green supremes i had. wont buy them again unless i cant find anything else, they burn cooler than anything ive tried so far


----------



## Talegas (Jan 6, 2018)

I arrived back to my house after being away for 3 weeks.. the house was COLD as a popsicle. I left the baseboard to keep it ~44 to make sure the pipes wouldn't freeze.

I'm running my Serenity on level 5 (going up and down as I try to figure out what would be good) and the warmest the basement was 73.. which translates into the upper level of the raised ranch to be COLD.. like 68 or so.. so I use the baseboard upstars to keep it at 70.

I am concerned that in these situations the stove alone in the basement won't heat up the house like it did last winter (which was rather mild and kept the whole living space of the 1500 sqft house very comfortable.

I hope it was just that I needed to heat up all the contents of the house (since it was 44 or so for 3 weeks).

Oh!, and it will be close to 2 bags that I have used in 24 hrs.


----------



## vinny11950 (Jan 7, 2018)

EnglanderandHunstman said:


> i just burned the last bag of green supremes i had. wont buy them again unless i cant find anything else, they burn cooler than anything ive tried so far



Yeah, very disappointing.  They are better to the early and late season temps, not the bone chilling cold we have now.


----------



## bostonfan49 (Jan 7, 2018)

vinny11950 said:


> Yeah, very disappointing.  They are better to the early and late season temps, not the bone chilling cold we have now.


Fan 4, Combustion Air 3, Feed 1, T-stat set to 74...inside temps range from 71-74
      At 6am it was -22F, it’s warmed up now to -14...
Next week we will see a day in the 40’s
Bill


----------



## vinny11950 (Jan 7, 2018)

bostonfan49 said:


> At 6am it was -22F, it’s warmed up now to -14.



Outrageous temps, Bill.


----------



## UpStateNY (Jan 7, 2018)

-4F last night no wind.  Our Harman Advanced is at 4 feed and blower on high.  Living room where stove is located  is 72 degrees no matter how cold it is.  Fan in hallway on floor pushing cold air from bedrooms and bathroom toward stove.  This fan also helps circulate air through kitchen and dining room next to living room.   I normally burn 1 to 1.5 bags a day in winter.  With this cold snap I am burning 2 pacific cleanfire softwood bags a day.  

Raised Ranch downstairs heated with brand new propane boiler in garage hot water baseboard.  Boiler puts off  a lot less residual heat in garage than the old fuel oil boiler.  Temp on garage floor is 38 degrees with extra radiator connected to downstairs return water mounted near boiler.  Window fan on floor  blowing air near boiler and return radiator helps keep the heat up in the garage above freezing.  Boiler also heats baseboard upstairs when I am not burning pellets.  

When its cold like this I set the upstairs thermostat during the night to run hot water through the upstairs radiator for 15 minutes twice during the night.  This is just to avoid freeze up problems.  When I get up in the morning and before going to bed I give the upstairs radiators a 5 minute shot of hot water.  This is probably overkill but its best to be proactive.


----------



## EnglanderandHunstman (Jan 7, 2018)

Yesterday was frigid but not quite as bad as this morning. Big difference for me was not feeding the green supremes. 

Yesterday I was and when I woke up it was 61 on the main level. This morning after a night of Maine wood pellets and colder temps with the same overnight setting it was 66. Green supremes = crapola


----------



## Tonyray (Jan 7, 2018)

UpStateNY said:


> -4F last night no wind.  Our Harman Advanced is at 4 feed and blower on high.  Living room where stove is located  is 72 degrees no matter how cold it is.  Fan in hallway on floor pushing cold air from bedrooms and bathroom toward stove.  This fan also helps circulate air through kitchen and dining room next to living room.   I normally burn 1 to 1.5 bags a day in winter.  With this cold snap I am burning 2 pacific cleanfire softwood bags a day.
> 
> Raised Ranch downstairs heated with brand new propane boiler in garage hot water baseboard.  Boiler puts off  a lot less residual heat in garage than the old fuel oil boiler.  Temp on garage floor is 38 degrees with extra radiator connected to downstairs return water mounted near boiler.  Window fan on floor  blowing air near boiler and return radiator helps keep the heat up in the garage above freezing.  Boiler also heats baseboard upstairs when I am not burning pellets.
> 
> When its cold like this I set the upstairs thermostat during the night to run hot water through the upstairs radiator for 15 minutes twice during the night.  This is just to avoid freeze up problems.  When I get up in the morning and before going to bed I give the upstairs radiators a 5 minute shot of hot water.  This is probably overkill but its best to be proactive.


feel the same way..
have a split thermostat system/ 2floors..should put in a programable thermostat but later maybe. still have the old honeywell analog style.
I run the upstairs hot water baseboard heat at night for few cycles.
same in the am when the temps get close to zero.
my basement where all of the water piping run get's to high 40's in this weather.
pipes won't freeze  but still feel better running now/then as we heat 24/7 with pellets.


----------

